# whole lamb



## cjm72 (Sep 30, 2011)

Does anybody know where i can get a whole lamb?  Near to Jonesboro, AR


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 30, 2011)

Do you have any meat wholesalers in your area oe a large meat department that could order you one?  Most chain stores probably only get COV precut stuff like precut chops, shoulders, breasts, etc.  But a meat wholesaler might be able to get you one if you have a connection with a large meat department.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2011)

CJ, These guys are listed for every state and are a good source for local farmers. Here's yours...JJ

http://www.eatwild.com/products/arkansas.html


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 1, 2011)

WOW! Great link Chef Jimmy J!  That's what I love about this forum, we all learn

from each other!


Chef JimmyJ said:


> CJ, These guys are listed for every state and are a good source for local farmers. Here's yours...JJ
> 
> http://www.eatwild.com/products/arkansas.html


----------



## daveomak (Oct 1, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> WOW! Great link Chef Jimmy J!  That's what I love about this forum, we all learn
> 
> from each other!


 Another great learning experience... Thanks JJ


----------



## rivet (Oct 1, 2011)

cjm72 said:


> Does anybody know where i can get a whole lamb?  Near to Jonesboro, AR


Hey CJ.....try this. Worked for me. Got a source for goat this way too, guy who raises a dozen or so a year and sells them in his area.

Go to a nearby small mom & pop grocery or an Hispanic one, and check out the bulletin board. Local folks who raise will post a notice (usually just a sheet of paper) for goats or lamb for sale. The Hispanic stores are a better bet. Usually sold live by the pound and once you get to know the seller, he will keep you in mind every year and will call to confirm you want another one.

Good luck to you, and good eating too!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 3, 2011)

Gentlemen, you are welcome...That site is very cool anything a Farmer raises or grows can be found there and they are dedicated to being Organic and Sustainable...JJ


----------

